# Vacuum Toilet system



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Asked to look at (not install) a vacuum system which I've never done before
Design is for a 2" network for 8 toilets (6 fem, 2 mens), 6 urinals and 4 hand basins! They will be skid mounted and mobile so the system has to be lightweight and durable enough to be trucked and airlifted. The waste will be discharged to a storage tanker coupled at sites
Looking at the system it looks pretty cool! Was wondering how they stack up against conventional gravity sanitary systems. They use a lot less water and the pipework are little bit tricky with the kinks in the lines for maintaining suction differentials. 
Never considered what I call an airplane system something feasible you could install in your home now a days, esp if your below the sewer line?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never seen one. Sounds like a turd cannon. 

If the line gets clogged will it blow them out the roof vents? That would be quite the show.:laughing:


----------

